# How Much Does Neutering Cost?



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

If anyone here has ever had a male rat neutered, how much did it cost?

Thanks.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I think I payed about $45.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I know a vet in my area that does it for $35. It really just depends on your vet! Also, if a vet does charge a ridiculously high amount it might indicate that he or she is not comfortable with doing the surgery. Though it is not uncommon for neutering to cost $80 or more, even with an experienced vet. It depends on the area you live in too.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've heard of it being as low as $25 to $30 when multiple rats were being done & I've heard of it being as high as $200

I think $200 is high but I'm also old enough to know about the saying "you get what you pay for"

I found a web site that lists vets that specialize in exotics, it might help you narrow down your search & by all means, when you think you have found a vet that you will use post their name & see if you get any first hand feedback.

www.aemv.org


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I paid $100 for my two boys to get neutered. My vet is an exotic vet, and he sometimes only charges me for one visit when I bring in multiple ratties


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I plan on getting two boys once I build my cage, and I figured it would be a better idea to get them neutered then have them seperated from my females.


----------

